
Microsoft Joins the Open Invention Network Community - danarmak
https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/pressrelease_details/?id=89
======
danarmak
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18184830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18184830)

